# Mercury girls bike



## Volvoguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Dunno what to call it, but I got it off Craigslist for $40! It's in really nice shape, and is just begging for a banana seat. I have one and some taller handle bars that I'm going to throw on it in the next couple days. Anybody have any info on these? Perhaps a model name? I want to try to pin down the year and find out if those seat and bars are original.  Any chance it would have had a removable top bar that I can only dream of finding?   These pics are from the CL ad, I'll take some more soon, once I really spiff it up.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2011)

mercury is murrays in house brand


----------

